# Meinung zu XFX Netzteil



## Fips80 (28. August 2010)

Da ich immer noch auf der suche nach einem neuen NT bin wollt ich mal fragen was ihr von dem Haltet?
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Stromversorgung - Netzteile - ab 500 Watt - XFX XPS 650W XXX

Achja, mein System: Phenom 2 x3 720 wird im winter ausgetauscht zu einem 6kerner; 2 x Ati 5830 oder 1xGtx470 weis ich noch nicht genau, Board Gigabyte 890xa-ud3, 4 GB RAM, 500GB HDD, DVD Brenner und Kardreader,
Gehäuse Lancool K62.

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. August 2010)

ne das ist net so dolle. Ich hab dir mal eins augesucht. 
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Stromversorgung - Netzteile - ab 500 Watt - Cooler Master Silent Pro M500
Das ist richtig gut und reicht für deine Bedürfnisse locker aus. Oder das hir, da wird sich @poiu freuen: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Stromversorgung - Netzteile - ab 500 Watt - Sharkoon Rush Power  Und ist sogar Modular in der Preislasse ein malig.


----------



## poiu (28. August 2010)

auch wenn es ein seasonic ist, ist es nicht grade das beset was die bauen

Overclock3D :: Review :: XFX Black Edition 850w ATX PSU :: Conclusion

für zwei HD5830 sollen es min 600W sein, da wäre das Rush power 600W dem CM vorzuziehen wegen denn steckern

mein vorschlag

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a407702.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a517260.html


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. August 2010)

ja alle bauen mal net so gute Netzteile. Ich mochte die Cooler Master eigentlch auch nie aber die silent Pro sind echt gut gelungen, hab ich glaub von  dir oder Erzbaron, weiß ich jetzt net mehr.


----------



## Folterknecht (28. August 2010)

DIe CM Silent Pro sind nur leider überhaupt nicht für den Betrieb mit 2 (leistungsstarken) GraKas zu gebrauchen, da sie nur 2 6/8-Pinstecker haben.


----------



## poiu (28. August 2010)

die restlichen CM kannst in die Tonne kloppen^^


----------



## Fips80 (28. August 2010)

Was gibts denn am XFX auszusetzen?


----------



## poiu (28. August 2010)

ich zitiere mal denn test



> OCP failed to power off unit in max-load test 7 before it died with a bang.



nimm das antec es ist auch von Seasonic nur ohne SIngle Fail äh ich meine single rail^^ und moderner


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. August 2010)

Nur so als Anmerkung eine 5830 schluckt so viel wie ne 5870 und ist nur unwesentlich schneller wie ne 5770. Also nimm lieber 2x5770. Ist aller dings stressig immer auf die neuen Profile von AMD zu warten muss nämlich für jedes einzellne Spiel extra angepasst werden. Hol dir lieber ne Nvidia 470, die ist momentan bei Conrad im Angebot für nur 259€, sogar von EVGA also vool das Schnäpchen:
EVGA GTX470 1280MB GRAFIKKARTE PCIE im Conrad Online Shop


----------



## Fips80 (28. August 2010)

Gibts sonst noch was ausser dem Antec in diesem Preisbereich?
Wenn nicht werd ich wohl das Antec nehmen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. August 2010)

Ohm, was hast du gegen das Sharkoon ist billiger und hat sogar Kabel Managment?


----------



## poiu (28. August 2010)

das thermaltake, COugar S700, das RUsh Power 600W wurde auch genannt.


hmmm

AeroCool V12XT 800W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Fips80 (28. August 2010)

Reicht das Sharkoon auch für 2 ati 5830


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. August 2010)

Du meinst 5830 ja 600 Watt reichen aber lies dir bitte mein Post #9 durch, ich versuch dich da nur von einer Fehlentscheidung abzuhalten.


----------



## Fips80 (29. August 2010)

Ich dachte das es nicht schlecht wäre wenn ich mir jetzt eine 5830 oder5850 kaufe und dann in 1 Jahr eine zweite dazu nehme.
Oder ist das ein blöder Plan?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. August 2010)

Kommt echt darauf an was du vorhast. Also zum gamen wäre eine einzelne Nvidia 470 am besten zumal sie bei Conrad momentan im Angebot ist. CF oder SLI ist eigentlich nur was für Benchmark Freaks, ist zu viel Leistung für Games und macht mehr Probleme als es Nutzen bringt. Des weiteren ist die 5830 die am wenigsten dafür geeignete Karte, extrem hohe Leistungsaufnahme in bezug auf ihre Rechenpower, dann eher zwei 5770, was vom Preis her am besten wäre oder alternative zwei 5850.


----------



## Fips80 (29. August 2010)

Dann werd ich wohl das Sharkoon oder Antec nehmen. Wobei mir das http://www.amazon.de/Antec-Netzteil...TF8&coliid=I34582Y8BW20CY&colid=22R78BYBWFCYU  eher zusagt wegen der neuen DC-DC Technik, die beim Sharkoon noch fehlt.


----------



## IronAge (31. August 2010)

Das CM700 von Cougar ist auch ok 

Cougar CM 700W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Dem XFX 750 wurde auch eine sehr gute Stabilität attestiert.

XFX Black Edition 750W ATX 2.3 (P1-750B-NLG9) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das basiert auf dem Seasonic M12D 750W - ist aber etwas besser.

Seasonic M12D-750 750W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das XFX 650W ist nicht so empfehlenswert.


----------



## Fips80 (31. August 2010)

Ich habe gerade gesehen daß das antec nicht vollmodular ist.
Gibt es ein empfehlenswertes NT in der Preisklasse das dieses Feature bietet?


----------



## IronAge (31. August 2010)

Vollmodular - da ist die Auswahl sehr bescheiden.

Gibt e z.B. von Silverstone:

SilverStone Strider Plus ST60F-P, 600W ATX 2.0 SATA Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

SilverStone Strider Plus ST75F-P, 750W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder halt die X- Serie von Seasonic:

Seasonic X-Series X-650 650W ATX 2.3 (SS-650KM) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Seasonic X-Series X-750 750W ATX 2.3 (SS-750KM) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und das war es dann aber auch schon.

Die Strider haben allerdings keinen Ein/Aus Schalter haben.

(Für mich k.o. Kriterium - würde ich nicht kaufen)

Vollmodular = ALLE Kabel inklusive der ATX & EPS & PCIe Stränge sind abnehmbar.


----------



## ile (31. August 2010)

Wenn du zwischen Antec und Sharkoon schwankst, würde ich lieber zum Antec greifen.


----------



## roheed (31. August 2010)

Ich hab mir mal ein XFX 650W bestellt gehabt...
aber nach wenigen Tagen wieder zurückgeschickt 

Ich fand der Lüfter war viel zu laut!
Wär keinen wert auf silent legt kann es sich schon antun. 
Die verarbeitung und lieferumfang war bestens


----------

